# "where is the love...?"

## _Adik_

maby it is stupid question but... what happened to love-sources devs?

mm1, mm2, mm3 and even mm4 are out but no love for us...?

what happened?

----------

## Plastic

I think steel300 is a real dev now (too busy at the moment), but I don't know what happened to OneOfOne...

----------

## kallamej

 *#love-sources topic wrote:*   

> New Love [tm] Soon

 

----------

## _Adik_

 *kallamej wrote:*   

>  *#love-sources topic wrote:*   New Love [tm] Soon 

 

we hope...

----------

## Voltago

Get the news from the source (ahahaha!):

www.love-sources.org

----------

## luqas

They have been having problems with the new kernel and the patches.  They are working hard at it.  DaMouse I think is the one in charge of them right now.  They will be here again  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Suicidal

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> They have been having problems with the new kernel and the patches.  They are working hard at it.  DaMouse I think is the one in charge of them right now.  They will be here again .

 

Thats true it seems since 2.6.5 that kernel.org has been making a lot of signifigant changes which has been causing issues with alot of patches that worked with previous versions, 2.6.6 gentoo-dev was almost non-existent.

I would like a new kern as much as the next but also remember that theese guys have lives outside of linux as well.

----------

## yngwin

I can recommend xx-sources. It has most of the goodies that are in love-sources and then some...

----------

## Master One

It's all about choice, but xx-sources seem even more experimental, than love-sources, that's why I'd like to stick with the love...

----------

## yngwin

Of course it's about choice. That's the good thing about Linux! 

But as long as there's no new love, people could try xx...

----------

## u2mike

Whats with the need to be right on the edge all the time? Most users will not see any difference between mm1 or mm2. I say, find a good kernel and stick with it. All these updates are a waste of time.

----------

## Tuti

you summed it all up u2mike - if y'all want top-notch performance then just buy a faster hard-drive, patching the kernel ain't gonna help that much

----------

## Jake

 *u2mike wrote:*   

> Whats with the need to be right on the edge all the time? Most users will not see any difference between mm1 or mm2. I say, find a good kernel and stick with it. All these updates are a waste of time.

 

It matters for reiser4. Otherwise I agree with you. In fact, I'd take it a step further and say it would be nice to have a vanilla-based love release for each new version, then the more frequent mm releases for those who want the new features in mm.

----------

## squeegy

 *u2mike wrote:*   

> Whats with the need to be right on the edge all the time? Most users will not see any difference between mm1 or mm2. I say, find a good kernel and stick with it. All these updates are a waste of time.

 

They'll most likely see a difference between mm1 and mm2, especially if they didn't manually fix the clock issues.   :Laughing: 

----------

## xeonburn

 *u2mike wrote:*   

> Whats with the need to be right on the edge all the time? Most users will not see any difference between mm1 or mm2. I say, find a good kernel and stick with it. All these updates are a waste of time.

 

In regard to love-sources this isn't about being on the edge... we just want a love kernel from a STABLE 2.6.7... the last one was from rc3

----------

## steel300

 *Plastic wrote:*   

> I think steel300 is a real dev now (too busy at the moment)

 

Actually, I've left Gentoo entirely.

----------

## drutten

why?

----------

## Jake

 *drutten wrote:*   

> why?

 

too much work, but the real question is why he left Gentoo for Windows rather than some easier distro

search Off The Wall for more info

----------

## VolcomPimp

he's tired of dealing w/ linux and I think he has work

and stuff on windows.  Easier distro's only create more

work (mandrake, fedora etc...) unless you consider slack

or debian an easier distro.

I started just patching my own kernels, but at the moment the

only patches I really use are mm and reiser4...

If you need reiser4, I wouldnt bother waiting for a new love,

just patch it yourself.

----------

